# Hotspot im Hotel



## schlumsch (17. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema WLAN & Internetaccess über Hotspot.
ich war letzte Woche in einem Hotel in dem man über einen Hotspot ins Internet kommen konnte. Ich musste mich dazu in ein ungesichertes WLAn einklinken und danach auf eine Seite
https://ip/http.www.t-online.de (hier ist KEIN schreibfehler in der url) gehen.
Dort konnte ich mich dann mit den benutzerdaten vom hotel ins Internet einwählen.
Das Resultat: Mein ICQ ging, allerdings konnte ich mir keine Seite anzeigen lassen und bekam auch keine Connection zu einam meiner mailserver.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da falsch germacht habe? benötige ich eventuell ein zusätzlichens Programm?

Danke euch schon einmal.

lg schlumsch


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

An ein zusätzliches Programm glaube ich nicht.. Wie es in Hotels mit Wlan-Hotspot üblich ist, gibt es so gut wie immer ein ungesichertes Netz, welches mittels der Benutzerdaten nutzbar wird, davor wird man lokal festgehalten (login und sicherlich eigene Werbeseiten). 

Ist das Problem im Hotel angesprochen worden?
Hattest Du wirklich nutzbare (offizielle) gemietete Benutzerdaten?
Haben sich uU zwei Firewalls gegenseitig aus dem Tritt gebracht?

Du sagst ja, ICQ hätte funktioniert, andere Ports schienen gesperrt zu sein.. Vielleicht war es nur Glück, dass sie die ICQ-Ports nicht beachtet haben?!

mfg chmee


----------



## schlumsch (17. November 2009)

Ja das Problem ist das der Hoteleigner ein absoluter DAu in Sachen PC ist und dementsprechend keine erklärung wusste. Die Zugangsdaten ware offiziell vom Hotel, hatte mir sogar noch einmal neue geholt


----------

